# comment transférer des sms vers mac depuis tel portable ?



## cb1574 (14 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

mon téléphone portable est un samsung (sgh-d900i).

Je souhaite transférer des sms vers mon mac.

Je ne sais pas comment faire.

Savez-vous comment résoudre ce pb ?

D'avance merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2009)

Dans la série "Dites nous ce dont vous avez besoin, nous vous expliquerons comment vous en passer", la réponse est : "on peut pas" ! 


D'ailleurs, entre tél Samsung et Mac, la communication est assez limitée, surtout si tu es sous une version de Mac OS supérieure à la 10.5.3. (depuis que j'ai procédé à la mise à jour 10.5.4 sur mon PowerMac, je suis obligé de passer par un de mes portables sous Tiger pour transférer mes photos du tél vers l'ordi, les autres périphériques Bluetooth continuant, eux, à fonctionner normalement ).

Enfin, si, il y a peut-être une solution, mais je ne peux pas la tester, mon SGH-E900 n'ayant pas de carte d'extension mémoire. Si tu utilises une mini SD Card, et que tu as l'adaptateur mini SD -> SD, et un lecteur de SD Card connecté à ton Mac, d'une part, et si, d'autre part, il est possible de transférer les SMS de la mémoire du tél vers la mini SD Card, alors, peut- être &#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

Peut être peux tu essayer le logiciel BluePhoneElite de Mira software
(accueil du site : http://mirasoftware.com/BPE2/)
(téléphones compatibles : http://mirasoftware.com/BPE2/phones/)

Le samsung SGH-D900i apparait dans la liste de compatibilité, avec quelques restrictions :

*Dial and Receive Calls : Service is supported.
*Text Messages : Service is supported with restrictions :
i) Phone may not provide entire content of long SMS (to prevent BPE2 from re-saving incomplete messages, turn off the "Mark unread messages as read" option in the Message Center preferences. Do not drag any SMS to the phone's folder).
ii) Phone may error when sending long SMS (error appears to occur for SMS longer than 150 characters, even though this is below the 160 character limit).
iii) No support for Unicode characters in SMS (this appears to be a limitation of the device, further investigation is required).
iv) Some SMS do not have a date/time (the date and time of sent messages stored on the phone are not available to BPE2).	
*Phonebook (Read Only) : Service is supported.
*Network+Power Status : Service is supported.
*Date+Time Sync : Service is supported.
*Call Log Sync : Phone lacks required features.
*Ring Profile : Phone lacks required features.

Il est disponible à l'essai pendant une période de 2 semaines après il faut l'enregistrer (25$).
Il a été évalué positivement par la revue "Vous et Votre Mac" (n°47), et par le site Macusers
(http://www.macuser.co.uk/reviews/207762/bluephoneelite-2.html), et surement d'autre que je ne connais pas.

Personnellement je le trouve sympa.


----------

